# My 1st Fishing Kayak



## bcraley76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Everyone - I'm looking to buy my first fishing kayak and wanted an idea on ideal boat length for my situation.

I'll primarily be fishing Hoover, bass,crappies... maybe even try to figure out trolling for saugeyes and will likely venture out with a fly rod occasionally. I'm 39 years old, 6', 215 lbs. My budget is $1200, but I don't really want to spend $1200 on just the boat since I'll also need paddle, PFD etc. I have a pickup truck w/ a cap so I was thinking of keeping the yak at 12' or shorter so I could slide it in the bed of my truck for transport. I'd also like to use the yak in the fall for waterfowl hunting the marshes and flood water occasionally, and have a desire to have a well trained retriever take a ride w/ me occasionally. I'd also say I'm a novice paddler.

I'm considering the Ride 115 and Tarpon 120. I like the idea of being able to stand, but at the same time... I'm not sold on having to have it. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

Both of those are very nice kayaks. For stability and the occasional pooch on board, I would go with the ride if I were you. But, everyone will strongly suggest trying to demo any options before shelling out the cash.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Checkout the Vibe Sea Ghost 130. It comes with a paddle and rudder system already, so you would not have that added cost, plus the whole shabang is only $899 anyways.

http://vibekayaks.com/products/vibe-kayaks-sea-ghost-130-angler-kayak

Other than that, I agree that, also check into:

Jackson Cruise Angler 12
Jackson Cuda 12

I have a WS Ride 115 and they are great boats, especially with the new Air Pro seat.

If the dog is a selling point, I agree with Streamstalker that the Kilroy is something you will definitely want to check out.

As a GENERAL rule on flat water, the longer the boat, the easier it will be to paddle longer distances.

If you are going to be fishing lakes though, just remember: if it doesn't have scupper holes (sit-on-tops do, sit insides don't) and you flip it you are going to have to be in water that is shallow enough to stand in to flip it back over.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

What part of the state are you in, man? I ask because you really need to demo before you buy with your list of wants.
I agree with Stream, the Kilroy is a slam dunk for what you want. But so is a 14' solo canoe...except that it's 14 feet.
I also REALLY like the NuCanoe products. And that 12 footer would be PERFECT for what you want to do.
I take my dog along a LOT. He's a 90# lab mix. And most 12 foot kayaks would not accommodate us both. They'll handle the weight, but there's really no good place for the dog.
Plus the balance of the boat gets way off when there's a big ole dog up front. Something like a NuCanoe will allow you to slide your seat up or back to balance the boat depending on whether or not the dog was along.
Very cool boat, but not super fun to paddle on flat water.


----------



## bcraley76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks guys... I'm only considering Sit-On. I'm typically a lone wolf and will use the yak early sprint to late fall. Being able to take the dog is a convenience but not a deal breaker.


----------



## bcraley76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm in Delaware Co.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

Trident Angler. by Ocean Kayak


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

streamstalker said:


> Keep in mind that even though SOTs drain, if you have one with a bucket seat you are likely to get a little slosh up the crack before it goes back through the scupper. That kind of means you will be forced to wear bib waders until the temps get pretty warm.


Every SOT kayak mentioned in this thread save for the Ocean Kayak Trident and Tarpon has an adjustable seat that can go in a high position. What you said is representative of probably less than 10% of SOT kayak models.

If the water and air temp combined do not equal around 100 degrees you should be wearing some sort of water protection anyway; regardless of being in a SOT or SIS.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

I have a ride with the old seat and soggy butt was never a problem. With the new air ride seat, i dont see it being an issue at all.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

streamstalker said:


> Well, let's just say that 50 percent of the kayaks he was considering had that drawback, and no one had brought that point to his consideration as of yet. That is a feature that might not even show up in a test paddle of a bucket seat yak, but add a dog, gear, and choppy water... And even if the combined temp is 140 degrees, he might not want to join the Soggy Bottom Boys.


You forgot to mention then that one could simply plug those scupper holes for less than $5.

My whole point in this is that scuppers should definitely not be considered a drawback or con. They serve both a safety and convenience (anyone who's ever wed waded while using a SIS kayak knows this) purpose, yet are easily disabled if one desires.


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Go visit Columbus Kayak and setup some test paddles (Jackson/NuCanoe) Here is a pic of my Jackson Kilroy. If you went this route a camo cover can be added down the road. I haul mine with a Tundra (no issues).

I'm really happy with this kayak. It paddles great on lakes and is very stable. Try before you buy and budget ~150 for a quality pfd/paddle.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## ChrisW (Mar 31, 2016)

For the money get the Vibe Sea Ghost. I love mine and it is very stable. $899 with a paddle. Here is a pic of mine. It has the most features for the best price from all I looked at. I use a tailgate extender I got from Amazon for about $90 and it works really well. I just back the whole truck in the boat ramp and push it out. Really easy to load back up that way too. I am lazy and it works.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

streamstalker said:


> Good discussion by Tampon owners of whether to plug or not: http://wildernesssystems.ning.com/forum/topics/scuppers-or-not
> 
> I was just putting out info for the OP...really not interested in fussing with anyone.


Man you really have a thing against scuppers don't you? lol


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Bubbagon said:


> But so is a 14' solo canoe...except that it's 14 feet.


I know kayaks are all the rage, but this is a good call. We'll, at least a good suggestion anyway. I've got a 14' solo canoe that weighs about 40lbs...or less than half that of most yaks. Doesn't have all the bells and whistles, but it'll do everything from flatwater to tiny little rivers/creeks.

I do envy some of the features on yaks, but there's something about the simplicity of a canoe. 


Just my two cents.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

In the end ya just need a boat that floats and a rod in hand to chase fish. I'm a gear junky but what I do can been done alot cheaper and still fish the same water.

It's after you get out there ur wheels start turning and you continually say to yourself, "Hmm, I sure could use a __________." Fill in the blank here. Then ur on your way to more gear and a more expensive boat.


----------



## dbortolani (Jun 1, 2016)

I have a Jackson Coosa, where I did a bunch of DIY add ons. It is a bit heavy but very stable. Got it on Columbus Craigslist. Here is one in Dayton! http://dayton.craigslist.org/boa/5688399267.html


----------



## bcraley76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey guys... thanks for all the help. I ended up buying a Tarpon 120. Outdoor Source had one on their demo trailer that they gave me a good deal on. Nothing special at this point.. just the boat and a rod holder. Been out 4 times and managed to catch fish every time... looking forward to rigging it and learning the lakes.





  








Kayak




__
bcraley76


__
Jul 25, 2016


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

Right on man! Hopefully you'll love it as much as I love mine! Post some pics when you get it all rigged up.


----------

